# I think my RX100 M3 is defective.



## nerwin

So I just got my used RX100 M3 from a really good seller on eBay and I'm not happy at all. The camera looks and seems to function okay as described.

But the issue is when you take the pictures. EVERYTHING overexposes about 3 stops except when shooting video. To get normal exposed images, I either have to shoot at -3 EV exposure comp or go into manual and dial it in manually and nothing matches the screen and I have to set to do the live view thing. Now what is worse is even at shooting say 1/800th or 1/1000th of a second, the pictures look as if they were taken at 1/15th of a second without steadyshot. I've disabled steadyshot and get the same results.

I never had a camera where shooting at such a fast shutter speed as 1/1000th results in image shake. I've played with the Mark 3 before in stores and they NEVER exhibited this overexposing or image shake issue.

I reset mine to factory settings and it made no difference. Been through all the settings and what not. 

I'm tempted to just send it back if I can and get the Panasonic LX100 instead. its bigger, but you can't really fit this RX100 in your pocket either.


----------



## DarkShadow

Hopefully he or she has a return policy because it sounds wonky to me.Sorry for your trouble,it really sucks getting caught with faulty gear.By any chance is there a custom exposure adjustment In the menu for selected metering? I have this on the D7200 but I always use the EV Comp button.On my D7200 this feature is not affected by a reset at all,you have to physically go in a dial it up or down or zero it.Just a thought.


----------



## nerwin

DarkShadow said:


> Hopefully he or she has a return policy because it sounds wonky to me.Sorry for your trouble,it really sucks getting caught with faulty gear.By any chance is there a custom exposure adjustment In the menu for selected metering? I have this on the D7200 but I always use the EV Comp button.On my D7200 this feature is not affected by a reset at all,you have to physically go in a dial it up or down or zero it.Just a thought.



I just checked, there doesn't appear to be any custom exposure adjustment for the metering. The only metering options are is Multi, Center & Spot. No further adjustments as far as I can tell. 

A camera is a camera, if taking a photo on a bright day at 1/100th of a second, SHOULD NOT have image shake even when its just sitting on something. Unless I am doing something completely wrong, then I'm thinking the camera is faulty and no wonder why they were selling it. 

Its really disappointing, but I think the camera is too small for my hands anyways lol.


----------



## DarkShadow

Personally I hate Sony stuff and think panasonic makes far more reliable camera Just my two cents. Time to test the sellers rep I think.


----------



## nerwin

DarkShadow said:


> Personally I hate Sony stuff and think panasonic makes far more reliable camera Just my two cents. Time to test the sellers rep I think.



I knew I should have gone with the the LX100.


----------



## astroNikon

I've noticed my small sensor nikon P7800 was completely different than a APS-C or FF sensored camera.   Exposures seem to be different, using higher and lower shutter speeds than a larger sensor camera.  And image blurriness from shake was more pronounced.  The p7800 also has vibration reduction control.

It is more like my old Nikon L20 P&S which I replaced it with.  Matter of fact, they have the same size sensor.  Very similar cameras in a way the images are in the same settings.  But with the P7800's full controls I can get rid of blurriness.  And I gained a lot of experience in trying to learn to use it the correct way, even on a tripod it was much more sensitive to any shake affecting the image.  This is a good example of pixel density not being a good thing.

I've found it a completely different beast than a DSLR.


----------



## nerwin

I mean when I had my Fuji X20, I could shoot that thing at 1/10th of a second and still get sharp images because of the image stabilization, but on the sony, its like I have to shoot above 1/1000th to get a non blurry image. 

I did some more tests just now and the image shake doesn't appear to be there, but its in some. Its not every image it seems, but I don't know if I can trust it, but the metering system is useless. Its either I keep the camera and shoot in manual or I try to return it.

Check it out. 

Here's a shot zoomed in 1:1 at 1/400th of a second with steadyshot on. 




 

Here is the overexposing issue. My cheap $90 8mp smartphone does this than this!! Settings: 1/320, f/8 & ISO 125. It sounds about right to me, I should be getting a decent exposed image. 



 

Same settings as above but dialed in -3EV comp. Looks normal right?


----------



## astroNikon

you have a metal roof ?

yeah, I'm not a fan of Vibration Reduction things.  I tend to turn them off on my DSLR lenses.
On my p7800 I think I was having the same problems as you until I just turned it off too.

I recall the first couple days trying to take photos of stuff they would come out blurry with the VR turned on at certain settings.  I can't recall now.  but I just turned it off then learned the idiosyncrosies of the camera setup.  It ain't no dslr that's for sure.


----------



## nerwin

astroNikon said:


> you have a metal roof ?
> 
> yeah, I'm not a fan of Vibration Reduction things.  I tend to turn them off on my DSLR lenses.
> On my p7800 I think I was having the same problems as you until I just turned it off too.
> 
> I recall the first couple days trying to take photos of stuff they would come out blurry with the VR turned on at certain settings.  I can't recall now.  but I just turned it off then learned the idiosyncrosies of the camera setup.  It ain't no dslr that's for sure.



That's my garage haha. 

I have also turned off steadyshot and it doesn't seem to make a difference unless I'm shooting something super close indoors.


----------



## DarkShadow

Its normal to have to dial in exposure correction from time to time we all know this but -3 EV to get a normal exposure on a regular basis is not acceptable,at least to me its not for an expensive little camera.My Panasonic LX7 nails exposure most of the time with a spot on WB at no where near the cost of the sony RX3.Eeven adding an optional viewfinder still cheaper.


----------



## astroNikon

My camera has different modes of "macro", "up close',  "AF'  and a couple others.
quite annoying.  you have to be in the correct setting otherwise weird things happen to the image.  I just learned to go with the flow with the correct settings.


----------



## nerwin

DarkShadow said:


> Its normal to have to dial in exposure correction from time to time we all know this but -3 EV to get a normal exposure on a regular basis is not acceptable,at least to me its not for an expensive little camera.My Panasonic LX7 nails exposure most of the time with a spot on WB at no where near the cost of the sony RX3.Eeven adding an optional viewfinder still cheaper.



I agree, it is normal to correct exposure every now and then, I do as well on my D610, but 3 stops?! Just doesn't seem right.


----------



## astroNikon

I forgot.  Live view on mine shows exposure compensation, but not the entire range. I still watch the meter because if my exposure gets too far one way or the other the Live View doesn't go to those extremes.    If your meter is off, then that would be really annoying.  If you are sensing that things are snafu, then return it and go another route.


----------



## nerwin

astroNikon said:


> I forgot.  Live view on mine shows exposure compensation, but not the entire range. I still watch the meter because if my exposure gets too far one way or the other the Live View doesn't go to those extremes.    If your meter is off, then that would be really annoying.  If you are sensing that things are snafu, then return it and go another route.



There is a setting that shows you what you see is what you get kind of thing. I have it enabled and doesn't reflect anything. When look through the viewfinder or the LCD, the scene looks like its exposed properly, then when I take the image..BOOM is all white. What's the point of this feature? Haha.


----------



## astroNikon

nerwin said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot.  Live view on mine shows exposure compensation, but not the entire range. I still watch the meter because if my exposure gets too far one way or the other the Live View doesn't go to those extremes.    If your meter is off, then that would be really annoying.  If you are sensing that things are snafu, then return it and go another route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a setting that shows you what you see is what you get kind of thing. I have it enabled and doesn't reflect anything. When look through the viewfinder or the LCD, the scene looks like its exposed properly, then when I take the image..BOOM is all white. What's the point of this feature? Haha.
> 
> View attachment 119802
Click to expand...

yeah ... the Live view isn't exact all up and down the range even on mine.
I've found that I'm, as you have, 3 stops off of a larger sensor camera due to the extreme small size of the pixels I assume.  I first started using settings that would have been fine on my d600.  but then had to compensate heavily due to the small pixels lack of light gathering ability by comparison.  This is evident even on a APS-C vs FF. Now with the really small sensor it's even more variant.


----------



## nerwin

I made a video showing the issue I'm having. 






Maybe I'm just dumb, but I don't think its working the way it should lol.


----------



## nerwin

Here's another example of the exposure issue: 

1/2000th, f/8 & ISO 125. Its defective.


----------



## Braineack

MENU → (Setup) → [Setting Reset] → desired setting.
Choose Initialize


----------



## nerwin

Braineack said:


> MENU → (Setup) → [Setting Reset] → desired setting.
> Choose Initialize



Did that several times. Made no difference. Same exact results.


----------



## Braineack




----------



## nerwin

Well atleast the seller will accept the return and give me a full refund. Now the question is, do I risk getting another M3 or just get the Panasonic LX100 instead?


----------



## nerwin

The seller says its not defective, oh come on. Its defective..just admit it. 

But he's accepting my return and will give me full refund.


----------



## gsgary

Never check exposure looking at the picture on the screen use the histogram, have you checked screen brightness 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## nerwin

gsgary said:


> Never check exposure looking at the picture on the screen use the histogram, have you checked screen brightness
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk



Yes, screen brightness didn't make any difference. I have checked both the live and after histograms and they are completely different. Something is screwed up because even when shooting indoors at like f/8 and 1/1000, it's still slightly over exposed and the ISO is around 125-400.

I'd have to shoot with exposure comp at -3 EV all the time but can't see anything using the LCD or EVF because its so dark!

But I'm shipping it back to the seller and he's going to give me a full refund. So it's done and over with now.

I've done quite a bit of research on this overexposure issue and there are many others expressing this same issue right down to the same details as me. Some have exchanged theirs for a new one and the new one did not have that problem even though the settings were the same. Really...really weird.


----------



## Braineack

seems like the actual exposure was locked no matter the adjustment.

does the EXIF match the settings?


----------



## nerwin

Braineack said:


> seems like the actual exposure was locked no matter the adjustment.
> 
> does the EXIF match the settings?



Yes it does. Its almost like the camera doesn't care what you settings you choose. lol.


----------



## Braineack

no look here: I think my RX100 M3 is defective.

those two images have the exact same settings: 1/320sec, f.8, iso 125.

one just happens to show -3EV, but it's not reflected in the settings!


----------



## nerwin

Braineack said:


> no look here: I think my RX100 M3 is defective.
> 
> those two images have the exact same settings: 1/320sec, f.8, iso 125.
> 
> one just happens to show -3EV, but it's not reflected in the settings!



Heh, didn't even think about that. That is really strange.


----------



## Braineack

but its not defective.


----------



## nerwin

I think when I get my refund back, I'll place an order for a BRAND NEW Panasonic LX-100. Its bigger, but I think it will be better for me. Not sure if I want to risk getting another RX100 M3 or even a used LX100 LOL.


----------



## unpopular

nerwin said:


> I just checked, there doesn't appear to be any custom exposure adjustment for the metering. The only metering options are is Multi, Center & Spot. No further adjustments as far as I can tell.
> [/QUOTE


----------



## nerwin

unpopular said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked, there doesn't appear to be any custom exposure adjustment for the metering. The only metering options are is Multi, Center & Spot. No further adjustments as far as I can tell.
> [/QUOTE
Click to expand...


Yes I am aware of this. Changing either one didn't make a difference.


----------



## unpopular

That just doesn't make any sense at all!


----------



## nerwin

unpopular said:


> That just doesn't make any sense at all!



I inputed the same settings into my D610 with the 24-120 f/4 and the differences is mind boggling. Yes, I know...there is a exposure difference between a full frame sensor and a one inch sensor but I don't think its several stops of difference!! 

Ugh....hope the LX100 is better! That's what I'm planning to get right now unless I find something else.


----------



## unpopular

Any difference like that should be compensated for. 

Have you tried this: DSC-RX100 | Initialize | Cyber-shot User Guide


----------



## nerwin

unpopular said:


> Any difference like that should be compensated for.
> 
> Have you tried this: DSC-RX100 | Initialize | Cyber-shot User Guide



Yes I have tried that...several...times and it made no difference. The camera has metering issues or something. Indoors it mostly okay but as you seen in the video I made, three differen't settings in which one should have been underexposed was exposed normal. Its defective. Gotta be. 

Its my fault for buying a used camera and I don't think I'll be buying a used one again. I'll probably just get the Panasonic LX-100 new for $697 on Amazon haha. Or I just take the risk and get another used RX100 M3 and hope this one doesn't have that problem. But I'm still thinking the LX-100 is better option.


----------



## unpopular

What about firmware? I don't think this is a firmware issue, but if an update is available, or if firmware could be otherwise re-installed, then maybe the issue can be resolved.

Being that EC has no effect, I am thinking this is a software issue.


----------



## nerwin

unpopular said:


> What about firmware? I don't think this is a firmware issue, but if an update is available, or if firmware could be otherwise re-installed, then maybe the issue can be resolved.
> 
> Being that EC has no effect, I am thinking this is a software issue.



I checked and it has the latest firmware installed. But its too late now, I've already packed it up and has label on it.


----------



## CherylL

Looking at the video, in Manual mode the Exposure Comp is locked.  Bottom right icon is EV with a No Icon next to the wheel icon.  If this wasn't locked it would read AV next to the wheel icon.  This is set in the Custom settings.  I don't know if that made a difference.  I have the M3 & the M4.  With the M3 I rely on the exposure comp numbers to set up a time-lapse in the bright light.  I also do a test shot and check the histogram.  It is usually fairly accurate depending if I am on Spot metering or Multi.


----------



## nerwin

CherylL said:


> Looking at the video, in Manual mode the Exposure Comp is locked.  Bottom right icon is EV with a No Icon next to the wheel icon.  If this wasn't locked it would read AV next to the wheel icon.  This is set in the Custom settings.  I don't know if that made a difference.  I have the M3 & the M4.  With the M3 I rely on the exposure comp numbers to set up a time-lapse in the bright light.  I also do a test shot and check the histogram.  It is usually fairly accurate depending if I am on Spot metering or Multi.



Exposure comp does nothing when in manual mode that's why it's disabled. Just like on a DSLR when in manual mode, your exposure comp does nothing to the image.


----------



## nerwin

Do I want to risk it and just get another RX100 M3? I can't find anything that comes close to it except for the LX-100 which after watching and reading many reviews and playing with the raw files, I'm just not overly impressed. But it might be alright. But there are a lot of issues with the camera that can be fixed via firmware update and since Panasonic has never updated the firmware once since the camera came out, I'd say they pretty much abandoned it.


----------



## jaomul

You got a lemon. It happens. You obviously looked initially and picked the Sony. I'd buy the same again, but off someone else on the slight chance you get the same one back.

That bigger sensors on the Panasonic though


----------



## Braineack

the chances that you buy two fubared RX100 M3s...


----------



## nerwin

Braineack said:


> the chances that you buy two fubared RX100 M3s...



Yeah I know...slim...but these things happen to me! Hahahaha. I'll probably just get another because it's exactly what I wanted, small but mighty. But then again the 4K feature on the LX-100 is very nice and the sensor is bigger...but only 12mp..actually 16mp but since it doesn't use the full m43 sensor, its only really 12mp. Then again, its a bigger sensor than the RX100 and has less megapixels which means bigger pixels!

I'm not too sure right now.

Here is the thing, I can afford to get the LX-100 brand new. But I'm not sure it's worth exactly $697 from the reviews I've read.


----------



## cherylynne1

If your budget is $697, then you can get a RX-100 IV: 

Used Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX100 IV Digital Camera DSCRX100M4/B

Still a smaller sensor, but it has 4K.


----------



## nerwin

cherylynne1 said:


> If your budget is $697, then you can get a RX-100 IV:
> 
> Used Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX100 IV Digital Camera DSCRX100M4/B
> 
> Still a smaller sensor, but it has 4K.



Wow! That is the cheapest I've seen it! There's gotta be a catch like its missing stuff.


----------



## cherylynne1

nerwin said:


> cherylynne1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your budget is $697, then you can get a RX-100 IV:
> 
> Used Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX100 IV Digital Camera DSCRX100M4/B
> 
> Still a smaller sensor, but it has 4K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That is the cheapest I've seen it! There's gotta be a catch like its missing stuff.
Click to expand...


It looks like it doesn't come with the original packaging, and apparently that's worth an extra $100.  But it's a 9, that's in pretty good condition, and they're super strict about their ratings.


----------



## nerwin

The problem though, is that I wont have enough money to spend until I get my refund back from the other one. 

However, I could order this one right now. Only $525 and comes with extras! 

Sony DSC-RX100M 3 Cybershot Digital Camera 20.2 MP,Case,Xtra Battery,Lens filter


----------



## DarkShadow

I have no idea where your seeing the markIV for that price used its $659.00 Condition 9 new its $948.00


----------



## nerwin

DarkShadow said:


> I have no idea where your seeing the markIV for that price used its $659.00 Condition 9 new its $948.00



It's not actually $659, I just checked with them. In their database it's priced at $759, not $659. It was a typo, they just barely listed it. They already were going to fix it.


----------



## cherylynne1

Ah, that's a shame.  Back to the drawing board, then. The RX-100 III you posted looks good.


----------



## nerwin

Yeah I might go for it. The chances of having the same issue is very slim i think. If so, then I'm doing something wrong but I don't think so after reading these: 

Re: Sony Cybershot DSC-RX100 III - help needed, all pictures overexposed: Sony Cyber-shot Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review

Re: Second. That's scary, especially if you had one previously and know the camera. (nt): Sony Cyber-shot Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------



## nerwin

Man I am crazy! I just bought another RX100 M3 before getting the refund from the other one! That's okay, I should have the refund in a couple days anyways and he promised a full refund and has a 100%  so he doesn't have a choice. Either way, I'm backed by eBay buyer protection.

So fingers crossed this one will be fine! Find out soon. The Funny thing is that this one is $30 cheaper and comes with the box, original crap and sony leather case and the filters which I'll probably turn around and sell on eBay and get the camera down under $500. I'll be one happy camper. This seller appears to be even better, so I'm confident I'll get a good copy.


----------



## nerwin

Well I think I just nailed the deal of a lifetime for a RX100 M3. This person listed it as $525 but included $200 worth of sony accessories! Oh man, kind of feel like I just won the lotto...now just hope the camera works as it should. Last time I felt like this was when I got the Nikon 70-300 VR brand new for $250 on eBay.


----------



## nerwin

I just want to share something regarding the faulty RX100 M3 I had yesterday. 

So here is a side by side comparison of the RX100 M3 and my D610...I know it's different. But just bare with me. Yes, the D610 has different lens but I took the image in the EXACT same lighting conditions and settings. You'd think the RX100 M3 would have a "similar" appearance and if I recall correctly, I remember the LCD on the RX100 M3 had a VERY similar appearance to the D610 image. Something is totally wrong haha.


----------



## gsgary

nerwin said:


> I just want to share something regarding the faulty RX100 M3 I had yesterday.
> 
> So here is a side by side comparison of the RX100 M3 and my D610...I know it's different. But just bare with me. Yes, the D610 has different lens but I took the image in the EXACT same lighting conditions and settings. You'd think the RX100 M3 would have a "similar" appearance and if I recall correctly, I remember the LCD on the RX100 M3 had a VERY similar appearance to the D610 image. Something is totally wrong haha.
> 
> View attachment 119875


I think it is the 12" behind the viewfinder that is at fault

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## nerwin

gsgary said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to share something regarding the faulty RX100 M3 I had yesterday.
> 
> So here is a side by side comparison of the RX100 M3 and my D610...I know it's different. But just bare with me. Yes, the D610 has different lens but I took the image in the EXACT same lighting conditions and settings. You'd think the RX100 M3 would have a "similar" appearance and if I recall correctly, I remember the LCD on the RX100 M3 had a VERY similar appearance to the D610 image. Something is totally wrong haha.
> 
> View attachment 119875
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is the 12" behind the viewfinder that is at fault
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I'm very positive its the camera. Other people have had the SAME EXACT issue and returned the camera and got a new one and it worked perfectly fine. We'll find out when I get the next one. If I have the same problem...then well I guess I'm an idiot. Lol.

Also had the same double exposure problem like others had mentioned on DPreview and they sent it in to Sony and they said it was a faulty lens causing the issue.


----------



## gsgary

nerwin said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to share something regarding the faulty RX100 M3 I had yesterday.
> 
> So here is a side by side comparison of the RX100 M3 and my D610...I know it's different. But just bare with me. Yes, the D610 has different lens but I took the image in the EXACT same lighting conditions and settings. You'd think the RX100 M3 would have a "similar" appearance and if I recall correctly, I remember the LCD on the RX100 M3 had a VERY similar appearance to the D610 image. Something is totally wrong haha.
> 
> View attachment 119875
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is the 12" behind the viewfinder that is at fault
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm very positive its the camera. Other people have had the SAME EXACT issue and returned the camera and got a new one and it worked perfectly fine. We'll find out when I get the next one. If I have the same problem...then well I guess I'm an idiot. Lol.
> 
> Also had the same double exposure problem like others had mentioned on DPreview and they sent it in to Sony and they said it was a faulty lens causing the issue.
Click to expand...

Did you have multi shot turned on ?

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## nerwin

gsgary said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to share something regarding the faulty RX100 M3 I had yesterday.
> 
> So here is a side by side comparison of the RX100 M3 and my D610...I know it's different. But just bare with me. Yes, the D610 has different lens but I took the image in the EXACT same lighting conditions and settings. You'd think the RX100 M3 would have a "similar" appearance and if I recall correctly, I remember the LCD on the RX100 M3 had a VERY similar appearance to the D610 image. Something is totally wrong haha.
> 
> View attachment 119875
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is the 12" behind the viewfinder that is at fault
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm very positive its the camera. Other people have had the SAME EXACT issue and returned the camera and got a new one and it worked perfectly fine. We'll find out when I get the next one. If I have the same problem...then well I guess I'm an idiot. Lol.
> 
> Also had the same double exposure problem like others had mentioned on DPreview and they sent it in to Sony and they said it was a faulty lens causing the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you have multi shot turned on ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Nope. Also, auto ISO or manually selecting ISO didn't make any difference. 

Check this out.

Here's the settings camera chose: 1/2000th of a sec, f/8, ISO 125. 



 

Here's another one at 1/320th of a sec, f/8, ISO 125:



 

It seemed like when I made the shutter speed slower, the image got darker. Something is definitely wrong.


----------



## Braineack

nerwin said:


> I just want to share something regarding the faulty RX100 M3 I had yesterday.
> 
> So here is a side by side comparison of the RX100 M3 and my D610...I know it's different. But just bare with me. Yes, the D610 has different lens but I took the image in the EXACT same lighting conditions and settings. You'd think the RX100 M3 would have a "similar" appearance and if I recall correctly, I remember the LCD on the RX100 M3 had a VERY similar appearance to the D610 image. Something is totally wrong haha.
> 
> View attachment 119875



AND remember, that you must multiply the aperture by the crop factor (2.7).  So that was really like shooting at f/4.86. Right Tony Nothrup?!


----------



## nerwin

Braineack said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to share something regarding the faulty RX100 M3 I had yesterday.
> 
> So here is a side by side comparison of the RX100 M3 and my D610...I know it's different. But just bare with me. Yes, the D610 has different lens but I took the image in the EXACT same lighting conditions and settings. You'd think the RX100 M3 would have a "similar" appearance and if I recall correctly, I remember the LCD on the RX100 M3 had a VERY similar appearance to the D610 image. Something is totally wrong haha.
> 
> View attachment 119875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND remember, that you must multiply the aperture by the crop factor (2.7).  So that was really like shooting at f/4.86. Right Tony Nothrup?!
Click to expand...


So basically I have to take the picture at f/5 with the D610 to get the same exposure? So EVEN more underexposed then. That RX100 M3 is junk. There was times I noticed when changing the exposure comp on the M3 to say -3 EV, the shutter speed would get slower instead of faster. But other times it would work normal! Makes no sense!


----------



## Braineack

nah it was a joke.  He spouts that garbage out but doesn't clarify that it's only in regards to comparing the DOF.  im way off topic.


----------



## astroNikon

return it already and get a new one ..

... ooh, you already did that !!


----------



## nerwin

astroNikon said:


> return it already and get a new one ..
> 
> ... ooh, you already did that !!



I did indeed. Probably a bad idea lol.


----------



## unpopular

Braineack said:


> nah it was a joke.  He spouts that garbage out but doesn't clarify that it's only in regards to comparing the DOF.  im way off topic.



Even if this were significant, the built-in meter would be biased to reflect this.


----------



## CherylL

Congrats on your new deal!  Hope this one will work for you.  I've had good luck twice with open box at Best Buy.   The M3 was $500 (when the M3 was the newest version) and the M4 was $690.  They will ship if they have one from a different area.  I checked yesterday and there was an M3 open box 250 miles from me.  The price wasn't listed and I think you have to call or put in the cart.


----------



## nerwin

CherylL said:


> Congrats on your new deal!  Hope this one will work for you.  I've had good luck twice with open box at Best Buy.   The M3 was $500 (when the M3 was the newest version) and the M4 was $690.  They will ship if they have one from a different area.  I checked yesterday and there was an M3 open box 250 miles from me.  The price wasn't listed and I think you have to call or put in the cart.



The seller also stated that the camera still has manufacturer warranty, if its true...then they must have bought it not too long ago. Hmmm...well I'll find out when I get it.


----------



## nerwin

I got the camera! And it works beautifully. No overexposure issues at all. It seems to be metering normal and it starts up faster. Changing modes is instant whereas on the other one changing from A to M mode would freeze the camera for a few seconds. The ring on the lens is smooth and doesn't make any sounds like the other one did.

The image stabilization is working a lot better as well. I can take sharp photos like down to 1/10th of a second, haha. On the other one I had, the images was blurry at like 1/2000th of a second!!

The ONLY issue I've had with this camera was the memory card. I had bought a Sony 16gb SDHC UH1 C10 70mb/s for like $4 as a add on item to get free shipping from B&H a while ago and it takes about 2 minutes to reformat the card in the camera. So I took it out and installed my secondary card from my D610 which is a Lexar 400x 16gb c10-UH1 card and it reformats in a couple seconds. Installed the Sony card in my D610 and it works fine and reformats instantly. So for some reason the RX100 M3 just did not like that Sony memory card. I'll probably will just get a Lexar 64gb SDXC so I can record video in higher quality format.

So far, I am really impressed with this camera!

I got all of this for $525!






A spare sony battery with travel charger, sony leather case, sony cp filter and adapter..like $200 worth of extras and it was cheaper than the one I had before! Also, they orginal owner installed a high quality glass screen protector that is scratch resistant. I don't see myself using the leather case or the cp filter, so I'll probably just sell them. They appear to be new. The CP filter isn't even open. The travel charger is nice to have I guess, but it takes forever to charge the battery. So I might just buy the wall charger instead of charging over USB. Also will get the Sony rubber grip and maybe a gordy leather wrist strap.

The camera is absolutely flawless.

I wanted to test it outside today but its snowing...and its almost May. Ugh...sometimes I just don't like Vermont.

















So far..so good! Thanks everyone for all the help.


----------



## DarkShadow

Looks Good.I guess the other one was Lemon.


----------



## astroNikon

The new one is a Strawberry, and good to go !!


----------



## gsgary

Get rid of the Nikon now

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## nerwin

gsgary said:


> Get rid of the Nikon now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk



Nope. Get rid of your Lecia first.


----------



## gsgary

nerwin said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get rid of the Nikon now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Get rid of your Lecia first.
Click to expand...

If I had a Nikon digital it would be gone

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack

ive noticed the card in my a6000 takes a hot minute.  i should try some of my others in it.


----------



## nerwin

I'm wondering what is a decent SDXC card that works good with the RX100 M3. I'm thinking Lexar honestly.


----------



## Braineack

After a bunch of San Disk Failures, I've gone to Transcend's UHS-1 class 3.


----------



## nerwin

Braineack said:


> After a bunch of San Disk Failures, I've gone to Transcend's UHS-1 class 3.



Heh, I had Transcend cards and had nothing but problems.

I just bought a 64gb SDXC SanDisk Extreme Pro for my RX100 M3. Did some research and this card apparently has the fastest write speed in this camera.


----------



## CherylL

nerwin said:


> I just bought a 64gb SDXC SanDisk Extreme Pro for my RX100 M3. Did some research and this card apparently has the fastest write speed in this camera.



I  have two of those cards.  One for over a year now and no problems.  I really like the leather case.  It is easy to snap off the front.  Since I primarily shoot video, I where it cross-body and with arms extended makes for stabilization. 

It would be helpful if you could post back on the battery life.  In Mexico at 90+ the battery  gave me 300 photos for time-lapse.  I ran a few tests recently at home and got almost 2000 photos in 3 time-lapses for one battery.  It was about 60 to 70 degrees.  I realize heat makes a difference, but it seems odd that I can shoot a lot of video in the heat over several days on one battery charge.  The manual does state one battery charge is about 300 raw photos.

Formatting the card is very slow with the M3 & the M4.  It doesn't matter if the card is partially used or just a few files it is slow.  The 70D whips through formatting.  Must be a Sony design?


----------



## nerwin

CherylL said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a 64gb SDXC SanDisk Extreme Pro for my RX100 M3. Did some research and this card apparently has the fastest write speed in this camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  have two of those cards.  One for over a year now and no problems.  I really like the leather case.  It is easy to snap off the front.  Since I primarily shoot video, I where it cross-body and with arms extended makes for stabilization.
> 
> It would be helpful if you could post back on the battery life.  In Mexico at 90+ the battery  gave me 300 photos for time-lapse.  I ran a few tests recently at home and got almost 2000 photos in 3 time-lapses for one battery.  It was about 60 to 70 degrees.  I realize heat makes a difference, but it seems odd that I can shoot a lot of video in the heat over several days on one battery charge.  The manual does state one battery charge is about 300 raw photos.
> 
> Formatting the card is very slow with the M3 & the M4.  It doesn't matter if the card is partially used or just a few files it is slow.  The 70D whips through formatting.  Must be a Sony design?
Click to expand...


After putting in my Lexar memory card, it was night and day difference. Formating was almost instantly, also deleting pictures were instant whereas with the Sony memory card I had would take nearly 2 minutes to format and it would hang on deleting files. But the Sony Sd card works fine in my D610 lol. 

I guess Sony cards don't work well in their own cameras. Nice job Sony!


----------



## CherylL

I'll stick with the SanDisk cards.


----------

